# Parts needed for an Atlas shaper



## Dave Vincent (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all,
  I just picked up an atlas shaper. Most of the major parts are ok on it. The parts that are bad are the feed drive mechanism. The teeth are shot on the gear with the slot which determans the amount of the table feed and the casting that holds it. The other part that is kaput is the entire rachiting mechanism including the casting (housing) and the links. I would have passed on this shaper but I was able to get the atlas stand for it which the seller had not listed for sale.
  Does any one out there have a shaper that they are parting out and would have these parts or know where I can get them.

Thanks for your help.

Dave


----------



## lnr729 (Oct 26, 2013)

If you have a lathe and mill you can probably make new parts (as a hobby machinist) if you want to get the shaper operational. If you are restoring for a museum then original Atlas parts would be the order of the day.

Cheers Richard


----------



## Dave Vincent (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Richard,
  Even the housings are warped and cracked. If it was some of the internal parts that were bad I would consider making them.
  This the second small shaper that came form a school. Both of then were running backwards. The first was a older South Bend. It had such low power It would a most stall the motor taking a cut. Once I had it running the right direction it had lots of power. The SB I sold years ago and have regretted it since.
  So far I have replaced the cord on the motor and reversed the direction and replaced the drive pulley on the motor (old one was cracked). Removed the the block from the crank pin. Cleaned up the block and poked the crap out of the oil hole. Greased and oiled every thing. It ran ok, other than the table feed mechanism and the ram positioning gears I think it will be ok.   

Dave

Ps Glmphoto I sent you an email


----------



## lnr729 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dave Vincent said:


> Hi Richard,
> Even the housings are warped and cracked. If it was some of the internal parts that were bad I would consider making them.



Could you fabricate or machine from solid a new housing. There is a guy in Belgium making a shaper and a whole bunch of other neat stuff. His site is worth a look and full of good ideas.

http://home.scarlet.be/mini-draaien-frezen/engels/project-11.html

Cheers Richard


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 27, 2013)

There is Hope Dave I only gotta remember who, that has this stuff. I'm not sure but I could have saw his parts on the Atlas Yahoo forums.
I'll check for you.  Myself I'd give a hard look at what you have and redesign it.  Did you watch tubal cains little shop made shaper for sale,
check that feed control out. Its brilliant piece of work.  Like a big caliper clickin away.
sam


----------



## one4guns (Oct 28, 2013)

Dave Vincent said:


> Hi all,
> I just picked up an atlas shaper. Most of the major parts are ok on it. The parts that are bad are the feed drive mechanism. The teeth are shot on the gear with the slot which determans the amount of the table feed and the casting that holds it. The other part that is kaput is the entire rachiting mechanism including the casting (housing) and the links. I would have passed on this shaper but I was able to get the atlas stand for it which the seller had not listed for sale.
> Does any one out there have a shaper that they are parting out and would have these parts or know where I can get them.
> 
> ...



Dave, someone on Ebay is parting out an Atlas shaper right now.  You may want to check that out.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cjtoombs (Oct 29, 2013)

I would say keep an eye on ebay for a replacement, but people parting out Atlas shapers and mills seem to think the parts are made of gold.  I'd be surprised if you could get that mechanism for less than 200 on short notice.  I would take a look at other shaper designs, including the Pootatuck plans that are located in a few places online (I know there is a set on the Yahoo Lewis group).  Also, just look at some pictures and videos of shapers, building a simple mechanism is not that complicated.  The one that came on the Atlas is pretty fancy, but since they were making them by the thousands, that complicated casting wasn't a problem for them (it also helps that, adjusting for inflation, these sold new in the 4000-5000 dollar range).  I would build something to get the machine running, then keep an eye on Ebay, it may take you years, but you will probably find one for a reasonable price.  Good luck.


----------



## railfancwb (Dec 3, 2013)

Can you use the damaged housing - plus Bondo or etc - as a pattern for an aluminum sand casting? Or can you make a functional "replica" with a sandwich of individually machined [aluminum] parts secured with pins and two part epoxy?


----------



## bedwards (Dec 3, 2013)

I saw this web site on another forum. It looks like he has some parts http://www.harpritsan.com/CastingFeederBase.html


bedwards


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 4, 2013)

These parts are on ebay right now like 30 bucks.   Atlas metal shaper / under business industrial


----------



## Dave Vincent (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

 Thanks for the heads up on the parts on ebay. I ironically have acquired another Atlas shaper from a friend of mine who no longer uses it. Also from a member of the Hobby-Machinist I have been able to secure the parts that I need to get my shaper running. When I get it together I will let you know and post some pictures.

Thanks

Dave


----------

